# Best Rod Blank Brands



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Been researching different brands and wondering what are all yalls favorite rod blank brands. Any that you absolutely avoid? Best value for price? I know this can be a complicated question, but hoping to maybe see a few brand names stand out from the others.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Iâ€™ve had good luck with rainshadows by batson. Fishing tackle has their own blanks which arenâ€™t bad. Thereâ€™s none that I can think of that I wouldnt buy. Iâ€™ve used north fork and batson mainly. St croix is a good brand along with Phoenix and lamiglass. It just depends on what youâ€™re looking for and your price range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I know nothing about rod building, but as far as I know, Sarge uses Revolution blanks....? Whatever they are, I LOVE them


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

dk2429 said:


> I know nothing about rod building, but as far as I know, Sarge uses Revolution blanks....? Whatever they are, I LOVE them


Sarge Custom Rods in Port Arthur uses exclusively his own brand of rods made to his specifications overseas. He doesnâ€™t use Revolution or Revelation blanks or any other brand.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Havenâ€™t used one I would avoid yet. I feel like Rainshadow Revelation is a good value for the price. I want to try a Point Blank next. Been using mostly St. Croix lately and really liking the results. Really depends on the application


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thoughts on Bushido blanks...?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have built a few on Bushido blanks. Work well


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

In a post right next to this one, lance from swampland has listed what he has available at the fishing show. GREAT CHANCE to go talk to him and feel these blanks and have him point out the differences in construction, weight, durability and price for various applications.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm hoping to get up there. Will definitely stop by if I do. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

jimj100 said:


> In a post right next to this one, lance from swampland has listed what he has available at the fishing show. GREAT CHANCE to go talk to him and feel these blanks and have him point out the differences in construction, weight, durability and price for various applications.


This!!!!

Perfect opportunity and it starts next week. Find the Swampland booth and tell Lance what action etc. you are looking for. He always has a great selection and will talk to you about each brand and model. Plus he is just a great guy!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I just received another shipment of Batson, MHX and CRB blanks a few minutes ago. Will have over 300 blanks to look at. I wish I could bring them all but Iâ€™m picking out the models thatâ€™s best for the Texas Coast fishery. And, bass blanks too.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Swampland said:


> I just received another shipment of Batson, MHX and CRB blanks a few minutes ago. Will have over 300 blanks to look at. I wish I could bring them all but Iâ€™m picking out the models thatâ€™s best for the Texas Coast fishery. And, bass blanks too.


Really hoping I can come by and see yall. I'll be focusing on saltwater builds so would be great to pick your brain some.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Poor product of any kind doesn't survive in the fishing rod marketplace, in today's world especially, if they've been around a while, they deserve their spot on anyone's list of products to at least try.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

I am old school and for offshore, I like United Composites, Seeker, jigging master, Black Hole, and Calstar. That said, I haven't used other blanks. I heard Rodgeeks makes good blanks. 

Don't shy away from all fiberglass blanks IMO. They are often great, just a little thick and heavy.


----------

